# Nunchaku



## ThatWasAKick (Oct 7, 2004)

I've posted this a couple times elsewhere and haven't gotten a response so I'm going to give it another shot.  (Admin, please move me if I'm in the wrong place!)

Does anyone know of a good demonstration video on Nunchaku?  I've taken the single as far as I can go and am starting to work on two sets.  But meanwhile I would like some tips on presenting a good demonstration with single nunchaku.  Something flashy, fast and fun people will love watching.
Any ideas?

Barring that, does anyone have a favorite advanced nunchaku video they watch?


----------



## DeLamar.J (Oct 7, 2004)

If you have kazaa, type in martial arts and search for videos. There are so many good martial arts vids there, and a few chuck vids that are pretty cool.


----------



## MJS (Oct 7, 2004)

You may want to check out Panther Video.  They have a huge selection of tapes.

Mike


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Oct 7, 2004)

Kazaa!  I would have never thunk!
Panther... thanks much.


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Oct 7, 2004)

this may sound stupid but if you have a copy of Soul Calibur 2 then watch maxi's demo video(you have to unloc it) I learned a few tricks from the videos on that gaem


----------



## TChase (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a video of Ed Parker teaching a Nunchaku class.


----------

